# Diplodactylus picture thread.



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

thought i would kick this off with my pair of diplodactylus conspicillatus and their house, just did a few chages and a burrow had caved, still gotta put water dish, a couple of rocks and nesting box in.

Enclosure






male(i think)





female(i think)


----------



## Rocket (May 31, 2007)

Nice conspicillatus (Fattails).

Well done! Add some more to their house.


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

i dont wanna make it 2 cluttered or the termites hide but will add a couple more things


----------



## Zanejb (May 31, 2007)

hey hornet nice little geckos you got there lol id get a pair myself but i dont have the advanced license (yea they are on the advanced license here in vic despite the fact they are becoming more popular in captivity) get a few mmore pics of them in there set up enclosure.


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

lol i'll try tonight, being nocturnal they only venture out at night.


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2007)

I have posted some of these before, but anyhow a few of you might not have seen them. 
Diplodactylus steindachneri I got off Sparticus


----------



## MMAnne (May 31, 2007)

Aw, very cute!


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 31, 2007)

they look heaps cool


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

very nice jason, come on people, keep the pics coming.


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2007)

I still have not taken any pics of the hungry little vittatus I got off Danny Brown, I should be shot for not doing so .


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

how much does danny charge for vittatus, we used to get them up in gladdy so would like some. Better hurry up and get pics


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2007)

Can't remember off hand, but like most of his sales it was not much $80ea?? plus frieght. They were the very first gecko I caught / saw in the wild, at a cub camp when I was about eight years old, whilst collecting fire wood. They are one of my favorite gecko's, and are growing at a rate of knots too.


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

yea most diplos are like $70-$90. Not many around i would think they would be worth a little more.


----------



## Saz (May 31, 2007)

All these animals were sold on, I only keep D.granariensis now but I don't have any pics of them. 


Diplodactylus dameus 













Diplodactylus steindachneri





Diplodactylus galeatus


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

very nice saz, who can i talk to about Diplodactylus dameus?


----------



## Saz (May 31, 2007)

I sold the breeding trio to Danny Brown, and the offspring to John McGrath.


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

sweet, thanks for those pics saz


----------



## Saz (May 31, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of my D.granariensis pair, unfortunately they are a little bit fuzzy! (the pics that is, not the granariensis)

Female





Male


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

very nice saz


----------



## ari (May 31, 2007)

Galeatus


----------



## MrBredli (May 31, 2007)

D. vittatus are one of my fav gex also. When i eventually get back into lizards they will be one of the first i get. Here's two pics of one i found in the lower Blue Mountains a few years back, and also one i found near Brooklyn.


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah i also would like to know about the dameus and the galetus.

JasonL: I would love to get some box patterns of you at some stage- please let me know if you breed any this year, i'd be happy to organise a swap maybe.


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 1, 2007)

ari if your breeding those guys keep me in mind- they are commonly called "helmet gex" yes?


----------



## hornet (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm just upload pics i got of the pair in their enclosure last night


----------



## geckodan (Jun 1, 2007)

Some of my species
byrneii




conspicillatus




vittatus




galeatus




granariensis granariensis




steindachneri




stenodactylus




granariensis rex




tesselatus





Some oddballs
Crenadactyllus ocellatus




Rynchoedura ornata


----------



## hornet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------

